# My first M & P bars



## ladyrose (Oct 25, 2014)

Below are my first attempt at easy melt and pour soaps. They are far from perfect, but not too bad. I like the triple layered one. Some issues were that the little blue flowers separated and there are bubbles in the clear one. I sprayed with alcohol but maybe not enough.


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 25, 2014)

Great job!! Congrats!


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 25, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Oct 26, 2014)

Beautiful x


----------



## ladyrose (Oct 27, 2014)

Well 24 hours later and the colors faded in the clear ones. The blue is completely gone and back to clear. The deep dark colors in the layered bar now look light neon. I used micas and oxides from elements. Also, all the layers came apart. I guess I need to keep working on it.


----------



## Khanjari (Oct 28, 2014)

Awee!  Congratulations!  So happy for you!


----------



## littleginger73 (Nov 1, 2014)

So pretty! Great job!


----------



## JuneP (Nov 2, 2014)

I think they look wonderful - love the multi colors. Wish I had some of those molds to try! I still haven't made any soap; but will do it today after breakfast; but my first effort is not going to be as colorful and exciting as yours! I'm going to be pretty timid with this first effort and just melt a pound of shea butter soap and make about three colors and just pour into a couple of small molds as single colors But it will be a start. I got most everything set up yesterday but ran out of time before dinner and was too tired after dinner! :-(


----------



## ladyrose (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is my first loaf with curl embeds.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 11, 2014)

Those are fun!  They remind me of Christmas lights.


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 11, 2014)

Love it !


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 11, 2014)

These are really pretty!  I love the different colors and they look vibrant too


----------

